# "crucifixus", do you know?



## mirco.tgn (Apr 6, 2009)

who is the composer of this piece?






thanks


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

looks like the uploader composed it himself.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

From his YouTube page it appears that the composer's name is Brooks Fabian Gingerich apparently a choral teacher in the high school in Canby, Oregon. It is a very lovely setting of the Crucifixus, beautifully performed.

If it sounds good, it is good

Rob


----------

